# Soap Name



## Iglenn (Jan 10, 2022)

First question as a new soaper! Should I rename a brand name fragrance? For example, should I change the name of Victoria's Secret Love Spell or Kim Kardashian Gold FO? Is there a rule for using a designer name?


----------



## AliOop (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi @Iglenn, and welcome to SMF!

Just to be clear, you aren't planning on using those actual perfumes or fragrances in your soap, right? You can only use soap-safe fragrances, which are going to be "dupes" (short for duplicated versions) of the real scent. Those are usually purchased from candle and soap suppliers, or dedicated fragrance sellers who clearly mark whether the fragrance is suitable for CP, HP, M&P, candles, etc. 

Usually the fragrance seller will have already given it a new name, and will say "compares to Love Spell" or something like that.

Forgive me if you already knew all that, but many new soapers do not. Anyway, to answer your question, yes, definitely change the name so avoid trademark infringement.


----------



## Iglenn (Jan 10, 2022)

Yes, I'm talking about soap fragrance oils; not perfume. Thank you! I will make sure to change the name.


----------

